# Two Insexticides applied



## Matthew_73 (Jul 9, 2019)

I applied https://www.domyown.com/cyonara-97-p-428.html?v=1 1/2 oz Wednesday to my walls and windows outside and applied to the crevices inside. I have noticed lots of June bugs Dead.. That is a good thing... I then applied a https://www.domyown.com/bifen-it-p-226.html?v=1 BIfen IT liquid to my lawn at 1 oz per K today to my lawn and reapplied to my foundation and windows outside..

When and what should I apply next and how often.


----------



## rotolow (May 13, 2020)

I apply Talstar P (bifenthrin) every 3 months as a blanket application to turf during warm months (~3 apps/year).

I apply Suspend SC (deltamethrin) once a month around my home's exterior regardless of insect activity or temperature.

I find this to give good control of most pest insects. Spiders and scorpions being the exception.


----------

